# Can You Recommend a Good Fan For A Vehicle?



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm afraid that my GSD will be uncomfortable in the back of my CR-V, so I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good fan that operates on your car battery for travelling?

Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The O2 Cool fan moves a lot of air and is cheap - there is a model that has a 12 volt adapter or you can use the plug model and an inverter. There are several models. 

There is a Ryobi fan at home depot a lot of folks like. It is rechargeable.

This Endless Breeze 12 volt fan moves a *lot* of air.

One caveat. Regularly pulling power from fans while the car is being driven is fine but cars don't usually have deep cyle batteries and if you use it while stopped, it is better to get a Marine Deep Cycle to run them, particularly if you use a lot.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, Nancy, thanks for all that info! We won't really be running it while the car is stopped, so that shouldn't be a problem. When we get out at the rest stop, she gets out, too.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

One more thing, Nancy, do you use any of the above three and which one? 

Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have 4 O2 cools in the back of my truck running off a marine deep cycle. Two per crate. Search Dogs may be out all day in the heat with the windoors of the camper shell open in aluminum crates. MIne are an older model. Some are older than my truck which I got in 2007 but same 10" design for the fan blades. I like that new one with the cannister.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use the O2 cool fans too. I run them on the D batteries but it does have the adaptor to run off the car battery too. I need to set up the marine connection! 
Walmart has them for under $20(the online seems to have them higher price than the local stores. 10'' Portable Fan With AC adapter - Walmart.com


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> I have 4 O2 cools in the back of my truck running off a marine deep cycle.


What does this mean and how do you set it up?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A marine deep cycle is a boat battery that is designed to continuously discharge (think of trolling motors) as opposed to having a high power cold crank amps (car battery) car batteries are not designed for continued drain and use of them while the car is not running for long periods of time can cause your battery to die a premature death.

You probably want to talk with somone at the autoparts store and tell them what you want to do but what you DON"T want to do is carry a regular lead acid in the car, and you want to anchor it down as they are HEAVY. I like these batteries becaue they are gel types and not liquid sulfuric acid and they don't gas off hydrogen when they charge. AGM batteries like the optima are designed to handle vibration Mine has lasted since 2005 and I am getting ready to replace it. I charge it with a trickle car charger. 

Optima Blue Top AGM Battery - Deep Cycle Marine Batteries by Optima

A cheap lead acid will but think about that liquid sulfuric acid and how you would contain it in a wreck. etc.
----------------------

For short jaunts rechargeable fans may be a better buy.

To connect to my battery I use one of these
12 Volt Clip-On Battery Platinum Series Cigarette Lighter Adapter RPPSAPS - $9.59 :

And one of these
12 Volt 4 Outlet Platinum Series Cigarette Lighter Adapter with 30 Cord RP-704 - $17.73 :

You get the idea. Its probably overkill unless you have to run fans for 10-12 hours for a day or two.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can run one fan for about 40 hours on the 8 D cells it requires=$10. 
I generally turn it on after we do obedience unless it is really hot w/ no breeze, then it goes on after tracking.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lion Country Supply has the Endless Breeze on sale for $62.50 which is a good price for that product. It DOES move more air than the O2 Cool. 2 more inches of fan blade and as I recall I higher top speed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was thinking of getting some crate fans but decided to just bring one of my outdoor extension cords and regular box fans. Our flyball tourneys are all at fairgrounds with electric hook up and at the cottage (where the dogs are sometimes kenneled in the van during the day) I can run the cord out the door.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the O2 fan in the 6" size. I wish I would have gotten the 10" one though. I zip tied it neatly to her car crate and use the battery powered option so it's not plugged in. it seems to do the job, but I do wish I bought the 10".


----------

